# Kimchi as a survival food? You betcha!



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

I have a small batch of kimchi fermenting on the kitchen counter. My husband walks by and joking asks what am I going to do if SHTF and I can't have Kimchi&#8230;.say's who?

Most of what I prep for ends up dehydrated, canned, or frozen and with that comes a certain loss of nutrients. I am always on the lookout for other non-traditional preservation techniques that can extend any fresh supply while offering efficient, tasty, nutrients to my family.

Kimchi fits those criteria. For those that are not familiar with Kimchi, it is a Korean, somewhat spicy, somewhat pickled, or more accurately, fermented compote of Chinese Savoy cabbage, green onions, garlic, and chili peppers. Before snubbing our Western sensibilities at the thought of aged food, remember that Americans consume on average, thirteen pounds of rotten milk, or cheese if you would rather, a year.

From Wikipedia: 
_Kimchi is made of various vegetables and contains a high concentration of dietary fiber, while being low in calories. One serving also provides over 50% of the daily-recommended amount of vitamin C and carotene. Most types of kimchi contain onions, garlic, and chilli peppers, all of which are salutary. The vegetables being made into kimchi also contribute to the overall nutritional value. Kimchi is rich in vitamin A, thiamine (B1), riboflavin (B2), calcium, and iron,[12][13] and contains a number of lactic acid bacteria, among those the typical species Lactobacillus kimchii.[14][15][16] Health magazine named kimchi in its list of top five "World's Healthiest Foods" for being rich in vitamins, aiding digestion, and even possibly reducing cancer growth_






So, it's good for you. Pretty much anything that can provide 50% of your daily recommended amount of vitamin C and carotene is worth looking at, right? Oh, in an intriguing process, after 3 weeks of fermentation, Kimchi's levels of Vitamin B1, B2, and B12 double. How cool is that?

Once it is made, it can store for months refrigerated or if in winter, in a pit just below the frost line. That seems simple enough and doable for most situations. Aside from the fresh produce, the other ingredients are simple to store dehydrated or in can form and the main vegetable, Chinese Cabbage is one of the easiest and most versatile vegetables to grow. They can be grown completely indoors with light source and prefer cooler than average room temperatures. Or they can be grown outdoors for spring and fall crops in most parts of the country for a year round supply.

I'm not Korean, nor do I work for their Department of Cultural Awareness. I make it often and have ability to grow/make/store it when SHTF&#8230; little did my husband know.  I love Kimchi, my husband likes it alright, and my daughter can do without. It may not be for everyone, but it is certainly worth experimenting with and seeing if it would fit your survival pantry.

This is a good 'how-to' video on making kimchi:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I love kimchi. Good stuff. Fermented foods make up a large part of diet in foriegn countries. Good for ya. Good you make your own though. In Korea they run the open sewars into the cabbage fields. Nothing against composting but it was a little much.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a big fan of kimchi but I like it younger than most.. and the only way you get that is by making it yourself.
I kinda think you don't give us "spoiled westerners" the right props.  I grew up making and eating sauerkraut with family and good "deli" pickles which are all a form of Lacto fermenting. 
For others who are not up to date on fermenting stuff I love the book "Wild Fermentation" by Sandor Katts. 
has recipe for all kinds of good ferments which most of my ancestors not only grew the foods and created the ferments but ate routinely, as that is how things were stored for long term, winter eating.
I ferment many things in flip top "fido" jars.
From preserved lemons and limes to deli pickles and sauerkraut and corned beef and my next try (if I can find some organic soybeans) is white miso.. one of my favorite soup fixens.. 
Why I may even buy some Koji and make some Saki while I'm at it.
Oh and if you like Kimchi you have to get a SCOBY and try your hand home brewed kombucha which also has tons of great "probiotics" to use the new buzz word.
Oh and Kefir and home made yogurt.. I am lactose intolerant- but yogurt cheese doesn't bother me too much. it will be great to have someone else on here that likes that yummy fermented stuff!!!!:flower:


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Ugh, CrackbottomLouis, I've have smelt the fields in Korea. They do that in India and Saudi Arabia, too. I thought I was eating miracle watermelon grown in the desert when I discovered that one out...gross! I've been acquainted with migratory workers here in the U.S. that tell me the conditions in the fields, years ago, in California wasn't much better. They didn't provide sani-cans or they were too far away...so, well...you know what some of those cabbage leaves were used for. Yep, I grow my own.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Sorry, Emerald, I didn't mean to imply most westerners were spoiled. But, in a way we are  and I'll take that for now.  I mean, I just don't see us serving roasted crickets at McDonalds any time soon, even though they are abundant, prolific, nutritious, and not bad tasting. 

I love kraut and most all things fermented too. I can my fair share of pickles, kraut, dill crock mixes (especially love pickled cauliflower). I haven't made my own fermented bean paste for miso (which I love), but I have made a fermented black bean paste that is used in Vietnamese cooking. I would like to try doing that some day. 

I'm not a big fan of Kombutcha, but then I'm not all that big on alcohol, even though it's really low. 

Kefir and yogurt we do, when we have abundant milk. What my family, and livestock don't drink, goes towards butter and cheeses first. 

Does goat cheese bother you, with your lactose intolerance? Because the fat cells are different in goat milk than cow's milk I've heard that some can tolerate goat better. Goat's milk goes straight from the strainer to the pot for cheese here. It's gobbled up quicker than I can make it. In fact I was looking out the window today tapping my finger to my chin wondering how soon I can get our youngest doeling bred....hmmm more goat cheese.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

My problem with Kimchi is trying to keep it hidden from my son, we both love it and if I let it sit for more than a couple of days, when I go to get some it is gone. :gaah: 

It is one of those either totally love or hate foods. There is IMO no "kinda like it" with Kimchi. 

There is only one oriental buffet that my son and i know of that has Kimchi, and that is truly sad because the rest of their food there pretty much sucks. 

We haven't tried to make our own yet, but it is on my to do list and I appreciate the recipies.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

oldvet said:


> My problem with Kimchi is trying to keep it hidden from my son, we both love it and if I let it sit for more than a couple of days, when I go to get some it is gone. :gaah:
> 
> It is one of those either totally love or hate foods. There is IMO no "kinda like it" with Kimchi.
> 
> ...


I know what ya mean! My favorite buffet (and I mean I drive out of my way to go there) has Baby Octopus salad!!! and all the California type rolls and raw oysters on the half shell and steamed mussels with fermented black beans.. 
All the rest just have the same ol' same ol'!
I'd love to get good place to come in and do DimSum on Sundays! I sure miss that!


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Emerald said:


> I'm a big fan of kimchi but I like it younger than most.. and the only way you get that is by making it yourself.
> I kinda think you don't give us "spoiled westerners" the right props.  I grew up making and eating sauerkraut with family and good "deli" pickles which are all a form of Lacto fermenting.
> For others who are not up to date on fermenting stuff I love the book "Wild Fermentation" by Sandor Katts.
> has recipe for all kinds of good ferments which most of my ancestors not only grew the foods and created the ferments but ate routinely, as that is how things were stored for long term, winter eating.
> ...


I make kimchi, kefir, yogurt all the time. love the stuff. also saurkraut and of course pickles. Eating fermented foods is good for you and keeps the good flora in your intestines going and keeps your system healthy.
it is the way ancients ate too as of course they didn't have the modern ways of keep foods fresh like frig's etc.
I agree that canning can lose some nutrients as can dehydrating whereas fermenting is the best of all worlds. 
nice thread.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Emerald said:


> I'm a big fan of kimchi but I like it younger than most.. and the only way you get that is by making it yourself.
> I kinda think you don't give us "spoiled westerners" the right props.  I grew up making and eating sauerkraut with family and good "deli" pickles which are all a form of Lacto fermenting.
> For others who are not up to date on fermenting stuff I love the book "Wild Fermentation" by Sandor Katts.
> has recipe for all kinds of good ferments which most of my ancestors not only grew the foods and created the ferments but ate routinely, as that is how things were stored for long term, winter eating.
> ...


Wild Fermentation is a great book. I make beer, wine, cheese and sauerkraut and kimchi. Fermenting is one of the oldest preservation methods besides drying things in the sun.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

I make water kefir and kombucha, my buddy and I tried fermented vegetables, not kimchi per se, but close. It was truly disgusting. I love garlic and we only put half the amount called for and it was waaaaay too much. It wasnt just the garlic, it was just nasty.
But to my question, how would you preserve this, or be able to make it on a long term basis? Yeah, theoretically you could keep the culture going forever, but dont you need constant access to fresh vegetables? And can you store it? I saw a show on it and how its traditionally made in Korea and fermented underground for a year or more in huge clay pots, but once its made, can you stash it somehow?


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm from Wisconsin and I absolutely can't stand sauerkraut. To me it belongs in a non-food category. I'm sure I wouldn't like kimchi either. If it was me I'd just practice safe disposal of it.


----------



## ZangLussuria (May 25, 2012)

I like Kimchi but my wife loves it. 
One thing I make is Kimchi Fried Rice. 
Just chop the kimchi, saute in a bit of sesame oil and mix in some cooked rice. You can add a splash of rice wine during cooking but the acidity of the kimchi alone should do.
Works well with Korean Beef Bulgogi, Japanese Yakiniku or any sweet type of entree. Should work with baby back or honey bbq ribs.
The spicy rice and the sweet meat should go along.


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Bulgogi...now you're talking dinner!


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Immolatus said:


> I make water kefir and kombucha, my buddy and I tried fermented vegetables, not kimchi per se, but close. It was truly disgusting. I love garlic and we only put half the amount called for and it was waaaaay too much. It wasnt just the garlic, it was just nasty.
> But to my question, how would you preserve this, or be able to make it on a long term basis? Yeah, theoretically you could keep the culture going forever, but dont you need constant access to fresh vegetables? And can you store it? I saw a show on it and how its traditionally made in Korea and fermented underground for a year or more in huge clay pots, but once its made, can you stash it somehow?


You may can kimchi, kraut, all that lovely tary & twangy stuff.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

kappydell said:


> You may can kimchi, kraut, all that lovely tary & twangy stuff.


BUT.. canning at high temps will kill all the lovely live probiotics that you want from eating this stuff..


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

Emerald said:


> BUT.. canning at high temps will kill all the lovely live probiotics that you want from eating this stuff..


I agree. That was the beauty (for me) of being an easy survival food. No cooking heat or fridge necessary. Chinese cabbage can be grown on the forest floor, with some care, harvested, prepped and kept in pots buried near the frost line and kept for years or at least until you find another spot to throw down more seeds.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Billyboy said:


> I have a small batch of kimchi fermenting on the kitchen counter.


Without a *"GOOD"* recipe its not true.  Some one else YouTube video don't count. Please finish your post with a recipe and all will be forgiven


----------



## Billyboy (May 3, 2011)

LongRider said:


> Without a *"GOOD"* recipe its not true.  Some one else YouTube video don't count. Please finish your post with a recipe and all will be forgiven




Okay...you caught me! I'm not measurement kind of gal, so bear with me. When I make big batches (10 + heads of Napa) I actually follow the video recipe fairly close. The only difference is that I will add a couple cans of anchovies. Yep, like the ones you put on pizza. Traditional Kim Chi uses some sort of protein fermenter like anchovy paste, fish sauce, oysters, or anchovies.

I buy my chili flakes at an oriental grocer. I've tried using dehydrated and flaked ones I've grown and honestly it blows my head off, so I send those to my mom. The chili flakes from the store seem a bit milder, and I like that. Unfortunately, I have no idea what the brand name is because it's in Korean. Some of them say 'for Kim chi' on it in English. Same thing for Glutinous Rice Powder. It comes in clear one pound plastic bags and that is the only thing written in English. LOL. Oh, and FYI they also have little jars of Kimchi starter at some of these stores...and it's not bad in a pinch.

Here's what I do for a small batch...
1 large head of Napa cabbage
2 carrots
1 bunch of green onions
1 sm daikon radish (I only use when available)

2 handfuls of salt (I use pickling salt; I have a lot on hand)
water to cover

2 tablespoons Glutinous rice starch
1/2 cup fish sauce
1 small pear-apple or 1/2 a large one (grated) 
2 heaping tablespoons sugar
1 cup Korean chili flakes
1 nub of ginger (golf ball sized; grated)
1 sm yellow onion (grated)
5 cloves garlic (I love garlic so sometimes I'll use more; minced)

1 tiny can of anchovies

Like the video. I chop the cabbage, salt it, cover w/water and let sit a few hours.

I chop the green onions in 1.5 inch pieces. I peel the carrots and continue using the peeler and get long thin shavings (which I chop into 2 inch slivers). If I use daikon I cut into match stick size slivers. Set the veg aside. You could salt this with the cabbage. I tend not to or just forget. 

Heat about 3/4 cup of water on the stove with the rice starch mixed in. Stir constantly on low heat until it makes a watery gravy. Let it cool and stir in chili powder, sugar, fish sauce, grated pear, grated onion, minced garlic, and finely grated ginger.

Rinse wilted cabbage thoroughly, drain, add mixed veg, and mix paste mixture in really well. I use my hands. I shove it all into a 1 gallon glass jar. There should be enough liquid so it's all submerged. I set this on the counter with cheese cloth covering it for a day.

After one day I put it back into a big bowl and mix in the can of anchovy. I'm not sure why I wait a day (Mom, did it I guess). Then repack it in the jar. The mass should look noticeably smaller. I put the lid on at this time and let it sit for 2 more days. I don't leave it in direct sunlight and a few times a day, I'll take a potato masher and press it down. I'll taste a small piece every so often. When it has the right tang for you (about 3 days for me) I repack it into a smaller jar and set in the fridge. I will last months and months, but not at my house. 

PS. I've done without using the rice starch, pear, and the anchovies before. The fish sauce was enough to start the fermentation fine and the mix without the starch was a bit watery, but tasted just fine. If you do whole heads without cutting then I wouldn't leave the starch mixture out...it coats better when you shove it in between the leaves. To tell the truth I have no idea what the pear does except add a bit of fructose, but it does add something. I've done a batch adding a bit more sugar, but it was missing something.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Billyboy said:


> Okay...you caught me!


Sure it was just a minor over sight . All is forgiven 
Now this is a really useful thread help out all those who have not made Kimchi before myself included. I cut and pasted your recipe, than saved it as a PDF (attached below) with links to your thread. Now it is on my Kindle and anyone who need it can grab it or copy your post Thanks. 
And thanks for the thread. I make sauerkraut I love Kimchi but have never considered making it, even though most of our stores is food we can and preserve. So thanks for pointing out the obvious to me, another excellent item to spice up meals with and help avoid food depression if SHTF or just save a few bucks if it doesn't.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

BillS said:


> I'm from Wisconsin and I absolutely can't stand sauerkraut. To me it belongs in a non-food category. I'm sure I wouldn't like kimchi either. If it was me I'd just practice safe disposal of it.


For what its worth kimchi is not like sauerkraut other than it being fermented cabbage. Sauerkraut is sour. Kimchi is hotter spicer not the same flavor at all. But if you do not like hot peppers or spicy food you are right you'd hate it


----------

